# How to get married in germany



## arjun123 (Mar 23, 2017)

My fiancee is working in Germany, is there any chance that we both get married in Germany.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, there's a chance, but probably not a very high one.

It would be useful to know your fiance's nationality. 

The general wisdom is that marriage involving foreigners is a bureaucratic nightmare in Germany, and that you are much better off getting married in Denmark, if you want to do the deed in Europe.


----------



## arjun123 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you, we both are Indian National and currently she is working in Germany. Will there be any chance of we can marry if I travel on visitor/travel visa and can get our marriage registered.


----------



## AnnemarieS (Jun 11, 2016)

The specific requirements will depend on the Standesamt, where you plan to get married. Better contact those.

BTW, I gave up on this, and I am German, married to a Japanese. One example for the crazy requirements was that we would have needed a certified translator during the ceremony (German-Japanese) for my husband, as he spoke little German. Every kind of official document had do be certified translated with apostille etc.

We got married in the USA with our passports and very nominal fee.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Same recommendation: much easier to take a short trip to Denmark.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

arjun123 said:


> My fiancee is working in Germany, is there any chance that we both get married in Germany.


Yes, it is possible for you to get married in Germany and if you want to move here, I would actually recommend it.

The paperwork required for Indian citizens cannot be compared to the paperwork required for American, Canadian, and/or Japanese citizens. 

The Germans do not consider Indian documents reliable and insist on sending a Vertrauensanwalt to independently verify documents. Getting married in Denmark will not simplify the process and could even make it more difficult and complicated.


----------

